# Weaning off Progesterone



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,

I'm 12 weeks now and I've dropped my progesterone support down to one Utrogestan capsule a day.

I'd like to have my progesterone level checked - how many days should I leave it after my last Utrogestan dose to get a true result of what my level is?

thanks

Victoria


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Archy,

Congratulations on your BFP  Your placenta will have taken over by now and all hormone support for the baby is coming from there (don't know why clinic are weaning you off? not really necessary) If you are only taking one capsule a day then the levels will be back to your natural levels within a few days. You can get a level taken 4 days after you stop if you need to.

Best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Maz


----------

